# Playing with The Gimp



## samuel07 (Jan 23, 2007)

Just starting to learnhow to use Gimp.











Which photo do you like better.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 23, 2007)

The bottom one shows the purple better.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 23, 2007)

To me,the bottom one looks brighter and a bit sharper. I guess that is the 'Gimped' one?

Which one looks closer to the real pen?

PS; nice pen BTW


----------



## JimGo (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the top one.  While the bottom one shows the purple better, the silver looks harsher in that pic.

I need to stop watching Pulp Fiction...


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 23, 2007)

The 2nd one is better, but I have to ask "what is a gimp?"


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 23, 2007)

The Gimp is free software that does pretty much all Photoshop does w/o denting your wallet. It's got a learning curve, but not too bad, imho.
All my shots are Gimped simply to crop and reduce the file size from, say, 350k to 15k.
[8D]
Upload and download lots quicker that way.
- G -


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Gary, I'll have to check into that.[8D]


----------



## Paul Downes (Jan 23, 2007)

Geeze. Nice photo. I also have the gimp, but have been unable to load the help topic section into linux Susa. Tried the other night and...........waited for.....all night for it to download from a linux support site and would'nt you know it, it would'nt load into my operating system. Gave me a Don't recognize the file type message![] I'm going for round 2 soon. I need to get it running so I can get the photos up on my web site launch. What opeateing system are you using?


----------



## stevers (Jan 23, 2007)

Lower, little bit darker, slightly better detail. Bairly noticable.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 24, 2007)

Lower one, looks good.


----------



## csb333 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I wish it was called something else because I too thought immediately of Pulp Fiction!


----------

